# Sinamics Parameter P2000 für Bezugsdrehzahl / Getriebefaktor



## Waelder (3 Juli 2018)

Bescheidene Frage, wie stelle ich am (G120C oder vgl.) einene Getriebefaktor ein. 
Wenn ich den P2000 Parameter mit zb 1500 U/min belege dreht der Motor im normalfall in seiner max Drehzahl bis 1500 U/min bei der Sollwertvorgabe 1500.
Ich habe nun bespielsweise ein Getriebe an der Welle verbaut welches 10/1 untersetzt. Klar könnte ich das aussen rum rechnen. 
...150 *10 entspricht 1500 U/min aber gibt es keine Möglichkeit das im Umrichter zu parametrieren, dass ich ihm direkt 150 gebe als Sollwert und er mir wirklich die 0-150U/min zurück bringt ?

Gruss Wälder


----------



## zako (3 Juli 2018)

.... wenn Du den Drehzahlsollwert als Einfachwort übergibst, dann würde ich jetzt in Deinen Beispiel den P2000 = 163840 rpm setzen.

Oder Du nimmst eine S7-1500 mit den Technologieobjekten. Da kann man das Getriebe direkt angeben.


----------



## santacrews (4 Juli 2018)

Ich denke, dass er dir die 150rpm direkt als Drehzahlistwert ausgibt, wirst Du nicht erreichen können, da das schlicht und einfach falsch wäre. (Zumindest aus elektrischer Sicht)

Ich würde auch dazu tendieren den Getriebefaktor vor Soll-Drehzahl und nach Ist-Drehzahl entweder in de SPS als Faktor zu packen, oder aber als DCC Plan (das würde ich bevorzugen).
Was der Motor kann wird immer so bleiben und was für ein Getriebe dahinter hängt soll dem Motor doch ziemlich egal sein.


----------

